# What is Field Archery - Articles



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm ecstatic we have this forum. Anyhow, I've obviously got a lot to learn, also, since I did not fare too well on the crossword.

I'm starting this thread so we can post any articles, etc., we find that explain what Field Archery is for those with an interest in knowing.

Following is the description found on the NFAA site:

Archers that have not had the pleasure of shooting a field round often think of it as standing at a stake in an open field and shooting at a yonder target. Not so! A field round is a challenging course, generally placed in a woods, in varying terrain, at different distances from target to target. It is a proven fact that a proficient field archer is also a proficient 3-D and target archer.

There are a few basic differences between field archery and most 3-D courses. Most notably, that field courses have marked yardages. As it was so aptly put by one of our NFAA members: "Field archery is a game of shooting - not yardage estimation". The basic NFAA field round is made up of 28 targets. The round is two 14 targets units. There can be 28 targets one after the other, or you can have a 14 target course and shoot it twice to make the round. Each 14 target unit has the same shots, but not necessarily in the same order, on a 28 target field course. You shoot four arrows at each target, so you shoot a total of 112 arrows per field and hunter rounds. Some of the shooting positions let you shoot all four arrows from one marked stake; some shooting positions have stakes at four different positions where you walk toward the target on each shot, or in a fan position. The distances vary according to the round you are shooting. The standard NFAA field round has distances that vary from 20 feet to 240 feet. There are four different size faces, the further the target, the bigger the target. "Hey," you say, "I don't shoot at deer that are 80 yards away." No, neither do the rest of us. The idea is that it teaches you to aim at a spot and will make a better all around archer out of you. Now the younger folks get a break. If you're under 15, your longest distance is 50 yards; if you're under 12, the longest range is 30 yards. Targets are round, black and white faces. There is a possible 20 points per target and a perfect round is 560.

Other types of "field" rounds are offered, too. There's the hunter round, something like the above field round except that you shoot at an all black face with a white dot. The ranges on this round vary between 33 feet and 210 feet. Again, 2 fourteen target units make a round. There are four size faces to shoot at and different distances on the roving course. Scoring is identical to the field round.

The animal round is much like the 3-D round but the targets are 2-D, that is, an animal printed on a sheet of paper that is usually pasted to cardboard. Once again, distances are marked to give everyone an equal chance. Scoring is a bit different on this round. You take three of your arrows and mark them 1, 2, and 3. When you get to the shooting stake you shoot arrow number 1. If you hit the scoring area you need not shoot another arrow. If you miss the first shot you move up to the next shooting stake and shoot number 2. If you hit the scoring zone there's no need to shoot number 3. If you missed number one and two, move up and shoot number three. The scoring area is divided into two parts, the vital area and non-vital, with a bonus X-ring in the center of the vital area, and scored accordingly. Scoring is based on where you hit with which arrow. The first arrow shot is scored 21, 20 or 18. The second arrow is scored 17, 16 or 14, and the third arrow is scored 13, 12 or 10. The best score per target is 21 and the total possible score for the round, a 588. 

Scoring on NFAA courses are identical throughout the US. No matter where you live you can compare your score, your level of proficiency, against an archer shooting in your division and style anywhere else in the country. You always shoot against your competition whether you prefer release, fingers, bowhunting equipment or whatever. Want to improve your 3-D scores - shoot field archery.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Very good idea.....a little Leprechaun and I are working on this right now....you beat us to getting started.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

*Why Support Field Archery?*

This is from the Connecticut Archery Association site. 

Why Support Field Archery?

For many archers in Connecticut the only game of archery they can relate to is 3-D archery. Why is this? Today, 3-D archery is thought to be, what field archery was previously, a game that simulates and is practice for, hunting. An entire generation of archers see 3-D archery as “Archery” because they have not been exposed to any thing else. Many times I will be talking to an archer and mention field archery. They say “Field Archery, what’s that?” They also say “I don’t shoot targets, I only practice for hunting.” These same archers can do both and be better archers for it. 

For those archers that haven’t tried shooting field archery let me try to give you a flavor for what it’s about. First of all target distances vary from 20 feet to 80 yards. Before you say “80 yards, I can’t shoot 80 yards”, let me assure you that with a little practice you can not only shoot 80 yards but can hit the target also. All distances are known and clearly marked for the archer. There are 28 field targets and 4 arrows are shot per target. Scoring is simple, either 5 or 3 points per arrow. That means that 112 arrows are shot in a field round, with 560 points being a perfect score. Shooting 112 arrows not only builds endurance, it shows the archer their limitations of range and accuracy, while teaching the archer to aim and hold their sight better, release their arrow cleaner and more consistently. A hunter round is similar to a field round, except that the target back-ground is black, with a white aiming dot. Distances on a hunter round are generally slightly off the standard 5 yard increments found on a field round. This enables an archer to practice shooting at those odd 23 yard or 32 yard distances. 

Who shoots field archery? The top pro’s in IBO, ASA or NFAA not only shoot 3-D archery but also field archery, and indoor archery, and most hunt. These top 3-D shooters shoot all forms of archery, of which 3-D archery is only one game. Field archery gives the archer confidence. How? By shooting more than one arrow at a known distance the archer can evaluate both their shooting form and their equipment. By shooting at known distances the archer can learn to judge unknown distances better, by visualizing how known distances look in the field. Field shooting at known distances builds the confidence needed in a tournament or when that big game animal steps into shooting range. Shooting 4 arrows at a fixed distance establishes a shot pattern that may be overlooked when only shooting 1 arrow. On a 3-D course the archer has no way of knowing if an errant shot was caused by poor shooting form, equipment problems, poor distance estimation or not knowing how to shoot on uneven terrain. By shooting field archery, the archer learns to compensate for the terrain. Shooting at longer distances allows the archer to extend their shooting ability and accuracy at closer ranges. No one is suggesting to shoot animals at 60 or 80 yards, but if we can learn to shoot accurately at 50, 60 or 80 yards that shot at 15 or 20 yards will be made with the confidence that comes from shooting accurately at much longer distances. 

Many archers say that they can’t shoot spots, meaning targets. This is an excuse for not being able to shoot accurately and consistently. Every national magazine or seminar speaker will tell a hunter to “pick a spot” on a game animal to aim at. Shooting at targets does exactly that. Targets provide a definite place to concentrate on. No body wants to miss shots. An archer with good form and concentration learns to shoot each arrow, one at a time, at a target. That target may be a bulls-eye on a paper or a spot of fur behind an animals front leg. There is no real difference. The knowledge learned on a field course, under competition pressure, gives the archer the confidence needed for hunting. After all, the missing of a bulls-eye is nothing compared to missing or wounding an animal in a hunting situation. 

If you haven’t tried shooting a field round, take the time to give it a try. I’m sure it will help your 3-D game. The CAA has many field or hunter rounds this year, including a State Field Championship.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Link: What is Field Archery


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Shooting UP & DOWN


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Very good idea.....a little Leprechaun and I are working on this right now....you beat us to getting started.


Hornet, just what does the little Leprechaun know about Field Archery? He knows Indoor, but how could he know anything about Outdoor? He must have had a MILLION offers to shoot a FIELD ROUND this summer but never showed up. 
Hopefully one day we can persuade him to take a stroll through the forest to shoot paper instead of rubber.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Hornet, just what does the little Leprechaun know about Field Archery? He knows Indoor, but how could he know anything about Outdoor? He must have had a MILLION offers to shoot a FIELD ROUND this summer but never showed up.
> Hopefully one day we can persuade him to take a stroll through the forest to shoot paper instead of rubber.


He was going to pull PDF's from the NFAA site explaining the rules and what not....but WV beat us to it 

We will get him past 35yds this year...if I have to go drag him out in the woods myself.:wink: I think he knows once he steps on a field course he won't be shooting foam anymore...it happened to me:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Time for a new article.... Thanks JD 

Back Tension Part 1

Back Tension Part 2


----------



## Joe Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Glad I found this forum when I did. I plan on Yankton, SD this year in July. It will be my first Field Archery competition. It does look to be a lot of fun!

I hope you don't mind if I ask some questions that many who are already familiar with field archery already know, but I need to learn somewhere. I've been trying to read everything I can on the internet about the sport.

I guess my biggest question(s) is;

Could someone give me a quick run down of what one will experience at one of these events? Information such as; will we be shooting a qualifier, or will groups be randomly selected? I really have no idea and would appreciate knowing what the new guy will be going through after becoming a NFAA member and arriving in Yankton, SD.

Many thanks!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

bh, there's a cliff's notes version of the nfaa games.....maybe you can post a link to it, i cant.....it always comes as a javscript popup when i try to cut and past it

it's the archery range guidelines.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

joe, you are grouped by peers. on the first day, you shoot with whoever they stick ya with from your class. some get grouped with a few from a different class, but thats just how it came about. after the first day, shooters are grouped by score into flights. the flights are then broken down into range and target assignments. same on the 3rd day. if you choose to shoot the ironman game (5days) you may get grouped with guys you shot the day before with.

no qualifiers, just pay your money and enjoy the game.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Over here in Europe, most field rounds are shot according to FITA rules, which differ from NFAA/IFAA, most notably in that there are 2 rounds of 12 targets, the first round at unmarked distances, the second at marked distances, the greatest of which is 60 meters for recurve (70 m for compound). Just click on the link below for more details:

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...lications/02_Downloads/Field_Guidelines-e.pdf


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

*FITA Field Archery World Championship 2006--On TV*

Check out this link, and you can watch a recap of the FITA Field World Championship in 2006. Very enjoyable!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyQFazkeZ7I


----------

